# Gaskets?



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I just finished my first house with gasketed walls. Anyone else had to deal with this nightmare? All the outlets are mounted to the face of the stud (1/8" bulge in the wall, and then 1/4" foam gasket around that for a whopping 3/8" bulge everywhere) and the exterior walls have 1/2" rubber gaskets around the perimeter and openings. It's tough to router out a window even when you use the window/door bit.

This house was so fun....Insulated Form Panels in the basement (which had a 105-1/2" ceiling), and they didn't line the tabs on the blocks up so screwing off was.....unpleasant to say the least.

I learned a valuable lesson though....charge more money. A lot more money.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I just finished my first house with gasketed walls. Anyone else had to deal with this nightmare? All the outlets are mounted to the face of the stud (1/8" bulge in the wall, and then 1/4" foam gasket around that for a whopping 3/8" bulge everywhere) and the exterior walls have 1/2" rubber gaskets around the perimeter and openings. It's tough to router out a window even when you use the window/door bit.
> 
> This house was so fun....Insulated Form Panels in the basement (which had a 105-1/2" ceiling), and they didn't line the tabs on the blocks up so screwing off was.....unpleasant to say the least.
> 
> I learned a valuable lesson though....charge more money. A lot more money.



Effing weird man, I've never heard of that before. And who the F#CK doesn't line them up?


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

I did a icf house years ago and they did the same thing. It was the first one around here and it was a pain in the @rse. So i feel your pain.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I can understand the idea behind gasketing, but only at the floor and window/door openings where you might have a small amount of air flow...but not where sheetrock is being taped. Outlets have always been a source of heat loss, and the new ones with the cavity that gets spray foam seem to solve that problem...I can see no reason to gasket them as well. To top it off the builder wants a light orange peel. Good luck taper!

Here's the kicker...this house is being touted as "green", and when we were hauling off the scrap this morning there was water pouring in through at least 3 different walls due to the rain. Green is right, but black is more appropriate...for all the mold that's going to grow in that cellulose they blew in the walls.

Fortunately, even though I took a beatinghammer on the house, I didn't become bitter:no:


----------

